# Modulating LFO2 in Arturia Jun6 V



## automated hero (Aug 17, 2022)

So I'm using LFO 2 for the filter envelope, set to a saw wave and synced to the DAW so I can get a nice modulation going.

Now, I want to dial in the degree of modulation using the mod wheel over time. But I can't see any way to do that. The only way seems to be to automate the LFO 2 pot in the DAW.

Have I missed something?


----------

